# anyone with around 3 stone to lose and want a buddy- updated



## littleblonde

Hello all:flower:

im need to lose around 3 stone, would love some buddies. no idea where to start though. Joining a gym isnt an option for me as i have 2 young children at home and my oh is out at work for over 12 hours each day. i was planing on going out for a 1-2 hour walk each day (when it dont rain) while pushing a double buggy. i was also thinking of getting an exercise dvd and doing that once a day when the girls are down for a nap. and when we can afford it a wii fit. would that be enough exercise? also what sort of healthy eatting you doing? I was thinking of doing the specail k diet for 2 weeks as this always helps me to start to lose weight. But after that will need a healthy diet to follow.

So does anyone wanna be my buddy. So we can do it together xx


----------



## Feathers

I just popped on the scales and I want to lose around 3-4 stone (will see how I look when I get there) so I'd be glad to be your buddy :) Its always easier when you do it with someone else. I'm only 5 weeks PP after c-section so exercise is down to buggy pushing for me right now but I think I'm going to try and get out every day with the pram.
Diet wise I'm considering Slimming World as I have the pack from a previous weight loss attempt. I don't have money to pay for a club or anything right now so its that or just healthier eating. Since being pregnant/post baby I feel like I've lived off junk lol! This cannot go on or I'll never get back in my old jeans.


----------



## MrsVaughan

Hi there, just poked my nose in this section and i need to lose 3 to 4 stone to look and feel better, i also believe that losing weight will help me conceive #1 as i suffer with pcos and insulin resistance.. i'm going to start weight watchers pro points plan.. would love to have a few buddies to help me along the way. 

GL ladies


----------



## MummyWant2be

hi Ladies,

I would love to join you as well...would love to lose weight...and i am also TTC#1


----------



## BabyKerslake

Hey,

Would love to join your group. My LO is 13 months now and I don't seem to have made any headway with my weight at all even though I have been on a constant diet since the beginning of this year and I have had enough now! It's got to go! 

My goal is 1.5 stone before Christmas and then 1.5 stone before Feb! 

I have tried Slimming World, calorie counting, healthy eating etc... I also do Zumba, Gillian Anderson's DVD and train my horse! 

Don't know where else to turn apart from tummy tucks and diet pills so could do with a boost. Any tips would be greatly received.

x x


----------



## +tivethoughts

I'd love to be buddies!! I need it. I have between 3-4 stone to lose and need a great big kick up the backside!! I have a Wii fit.......... And thats as far as it goes. I need to start using it. Apart from buggy pushing, theres not a lot of exercise that goes on here. 

Eating wise, money is sooooo tight so food choices are limited, and always tend to be the not so healthy foods that are cheaper....

Need some inspiration.

How do u find the special k diet? Are u hungry on it? 

Let's get losing weight.


----------



## katnav

Hello everyone. I also need to lose 3 stone. I have had no motivation at all since having LO but having been shopping for a dress for a wedding we have soon I have well and truly had a kick up the backside to do something about it. Nothing fitted and I left the shops feeling very depressed. I have done slim fast before which worked for me but as im still breastfeeding don't want to limit my calories too much and dry up my milk supply. 

I have been reading up on the dukan diet and I am going to give it a go from tomorrow. You can each as much food from a list of 100 foods as you want. I am so determined to lose at least a stone before Christmas and then not go over board at Christmas and allow myself 2 weeks of overeating which i would have done before!

As for exercise I always say I am going to go out for walks or jump on our exercise bike but the day just flies by and I am so tired in the evening nothing ever happens so need to do it the dieting way otherwise it just won't happen!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Hi I would love to join you, and if I do this with a group I think I'm more likely to do this. I would like to lose around 40 more pounds, which is right around 3 stones. I'm breastfeeding as well, so can't do too much calorie cutting, but I can work out more and make healthy choices with food (the hard part for me, I can get in a good workout routine but I have a tough time with food....)


----------



## +tivethoughts

Ok, so we need a weigh in day so we can post our weight loss for the week. 

So basically, I'm gonna go down the less calories eaten and more calories burned route. I think its gonna be best long term for me, I'm sick of losing then putting it back on plus more!! No more fad diets for me.


----------



## ttcmikeandme

I have my OB 4 week pp appointment tomorrow, so am going to use that weight as my start up weight. I am going to keep a food & exercise journal, and reivew each week to make sure I have a good balance. Right now is the hard part for me starting out, not to mention that I'm still on maternity leave for another 10 days, when I'm at home with LO all I think about is food!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

official starting weight from ob's office is 208, I am going to weigh in every friday morning!


----------



## littleblonde

Hey everyone are we all still up for this? Should we do a weight in day and share how we have found things and what exercises we are doing and what meals we are eatting?


----------



## chelseaharvey

Hello all

I have 3st + to lose. Im 12st 5 at the mo :-( & would like to get down to 9st 7lbs. The ultimate goal for me is 9st.

I am getting married in Sept 2012 booked it about 4 weeks ago. I had a baby 7 months ago & really need to crack on & get this weight off...

I need to join a SW club i think help me with my meal planning etc & need to get to the gym at least 3 x a week with plenty of running & weights to tone up when the weight is off...

Im a massive binge eater so really struggle to stay on the straight & narrow :-( I seem to just yo-yo up & down lose 5lbs then gain it all & it does that for ages...

I dont want to be a fat bride though


----------



## littleblonde

Thats like me. im terrible with food. I no its something i need to work on just dont no how. i had my youngest 4 months ago but my eldest is 20 month. So had not far off back to back pregnancys. I really need some motivavtion. I keep watching the biggest looser in the hope it rubs off lol. you have a realistic goal hun. Im sure you can do it


----------

